
20,000-Year-Old Artifacts, 21st Century Technology - prismatic
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/6/15563922/museums-vr-ar-apps-digital-technology
======
gcb0
a press release masked as opinion piece masked as news. oh wait, the verge...
what did I expect?

